# Do I need a certain type of lease?



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm not sure, really. It probably depends on your barn. Talk to the barn manager and see what they say about those situations. They may have a pre-made lease typed up already


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't know much about contracts but you should definitely make it clear that he is to stay on the property. It's called an on-site lease. Make sure the contract says something about following the barn rules and such.


----------



## xkatex (Oct 7, 2007)

Talk to your BO and see what she says. The closest stable to where I live wont allow boarders to lease out their horses. They claim there are too many possible loose ends. So definately check with the BO. If its an on site lease, im pretty sure the leasee will have to site your lease contract and the BO barn contract.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

like the above posters, talk to your BO.
I have talked to mine about leasing my mare out and I would have a contract between me and the person leasing her, and then she'd have to sign a contract with my BO.


----------

